# python-policyd-spf configuration

## freke

Maintaining a mailserver is a neverending job....

I had a look of some configs and came across this in my /etc/python-policyd-spf/policyd-spf.conf

```
TestOnly = 0
```

Reading the documentation though - I'm beginning to think I want 

```
TestOnly = 1
```

 to have it actually do anything if SPF-checks fail?

 *Quote:*   

> TEST OPERATION
> 
> The policy server can operate in a test only mode. This allows you to see the potential impact of SPF checking in your mail logs without rejecting mail. Headers are prepended in messages, but message delivery is not affected. This mode is not enabled by default. To enable it, set TestOnly = 0.
> 
> Note: This option was previously named defaultSeedOnly. This is still accepted, but logs an error.
> ...

 

Doesn't it say test operation is not enabled by default (ie. the default TestOnly = 1 is NOT test operation)?

----------

